# Vertical scrog fine tuning



## smooth88 (Sep 11, 2012)

I've been starting to change plans on my new setup and was hoping for some insight from some v-scroggers.I want to start using scrog because of the lower plant count and what seems like a lot less work than sog.

I got some chronic seeds that I want to use for my flat section and I plan on using some sort of sativa for my vertical walls. The setup will look similar to this \_/ with a bare bulb hanging vertically in between at least I think. This is where I need your help I want to use the most light I can from my bulb but this setup let's light escape on two sides and I'm afraid the horizontal section won't get enough light.

Should I use all vertical cages even though I want to use mainly indica chronic (serious seeds btw)or add a side or two more if you think the horizontal section will do fine


----------



## smooth88 (Sep 12, 2012)

Any answers?


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 13, 2012)

Hey bro, I'm not sure what exactly you are asking? I don't think the flat section will do that great as not much light shoots out the tip of the bulb. I've seen a lot of people put a fan directly below the bulb blowing strait up for temps... then you can use that space. If you can manage you should totally surround the bulb with plants, whatever you can get away with. As for the indica/ sativa thing, it's tough growing those two together no matter what. I personally wouldn't worry about placement that much because it won't turn out like you imagined anyways. The sat will be way more stretchy than you thought, or way less, or the indica will stretch, whatever. I would just put plants where you can and group them together, then use the screen to train as needed. You might leave more room for the sativas to stretch, and put the indicas closer together. Those are my thoughts. Hope that helps a little.


----------



## asmokin (Sep 19, 2012)

not a veteran, but i too am considering scrogging..im starting a cotton candy kush..and lst ing her to get ready for the scrog..i personally am a fan of a flat screen..or bend like a u, to get best lighting. ive seen a forty inch scrog, done w uk cheese, and np getting into the lbs if done well.


----------



## adogx2 (Oct 28, 2012)

smooth88 said:


> I've been starting to change plans on my new setup and was hoping for some insight from some v-scroggers.I want to start using scrog because of the lower plant count and what seems like a lot less work than sog.
> 
> I got some chronic seeds that I want to use for my flat section and I plan on using some sort of sativa for my vertical walls. The setup will look similar to this \_/ with a bare bulb hanging vertically in between at least I think. This is where I need your help I want to use the most light I can from my bulb but this setup let's light escape on two sides and I'm afraid the horizontal section won't get enough light.
> 
> Should I use all vertical cages even though I want to use mainly indica chronic (serious seeds btw)or add a side or two more if you think the horizontal section will do fine


I am a professional horticulturist in Colorado, i work for one of the larger companies here. I have brought the vertical SCRoG method in here and have seen dramatic effects, you see due to the curvature of most hoods /-\ the light is cut off at a sertain distance from your plants. in a 4x8 tray housing 20 plants we create a new plane for the light to touch. when we SCRoG we manipulate the plant in to thinking the "top" of the plant is non effective thus causing all other nodes to grow at the same rate, since the plant is spread out under the screen more will come up past the screen. it is best to start this in veg, primarily to allow the plant to strengthin it's nodes so they are able to support the buds that will soon endure. you will need to stay on your under side and streatching nodes, repositioning them so the foliage will all be at the same even plane. this allows every bit of LX to reach each node with the same rate, ensuring proper bud formation. when you have properly dont this you will see an increase of weight by at LEAST 20% believe it or not, no nutrient will take the place of proper teqniques. i hope this may have helped anyone who is interested in Vertical SCRoG, same basic principals apply with standard flat screen SCRoG.


----------

